# Clenox



## Mickeyfinn1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Finally got hold of some clenox,

i was using my left over clen/t3/yohimbine liquid stack wich lasted 8days only was using 1.5ml at max as wanted to keep running it until clenox arived anyway iv switched to the clenox now to run for anouther 10 days just untill I go on holiday, only took 1 40mcg and Christ I could feel it kick in wich I wasn't expecting as I mad up to 1.5ml on the liquid stack, and i can really feel the stimulant side of clenbuterol in these clenox pills maybe this batch is overdosed!!

but so far they seem legit but they seem very strong


----------



## top_cat (Jan 5, 2006)

I've only used t3 and Clen pharma seperately before. Where did you get the clenox?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Just looking at getting on clen myself for next fight. Never tried it before.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

My order came today, exact same stuff pictured above.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Very potent clen these are and few on here have already mentioned they are way overdosed. 1 tab had me rattling like a bag of spanners which may explain it if they are triple dosed like some are suggesting. Still have some left so going to finish them in quarters before I open my triumph's....hate waste :huh:


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

SuperRips said:


> Very potent clen these are and few on here have already mentioned they are way overdosed. 1 tab had me rattling like a bag of spanners which may explain it if they are triple dosed like some are suggesting. Still have some left so going to finish them in quarters before I open my triumph's....hate waste :huh:


 Yea I've just took 1/2 a tab and I'm shaking haha


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Yea I've just took 1/2 a tab and I'm shaking haha


 Potent mate but do work.

One of my pals was banging 2 tabs down a day, he was a f'in pinball.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

SuperRips said:


> Potent mate but do work.
> 
> One of my pals was banging 2 tabs down a day, he was a f'in pinball.


 2 tabs? Fcuk that haha


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Drinking s**t loads of water last two days as well.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

3kg lost this week. Fairly clean diet, boxing every day, and clen.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I got all excited and thought this thread was going to be about tissues, leaving disappointed


----------

